# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Biscuit's Straight-Forward Knight Phantom Fix

## Biscuit

*D&D 3.5 - Knight Phantom*
*(Five Nations, p. 41)*

The knight phantom prestige class takes capable spellcasters and gradually turns them into fairly capable Knights-Errant that are not completely out of place in martial combat, without suffering the loss of too much of their normal spellcasting abilities. The Knights Phantom are a fraternity of Knights-Errant that specialize in using the spell Phantom Steed to swiftly reach key areas of a battle and then using their magical and martial talents to help turn the tide.

The Knights Phantom hold no specific allegiance or code of conduct, except that they are expected to train other spellcasters that they find 'worthy' in their ways before death or retirement. While some find them off-putting, many smaller towns and villages look to wandering Knights Phantom as justiciars when they have no magistrates or official law enforcement of their own. Knights Phantom are known to act as highly paid curriers, bounty hunters, sell-swords, and fill a variety of other roles as well.


*Requirements*

*Base Attack Bonus:* +5

*Feats:* Still Spell

*Skills:* Ride 4 Ranks

*Spellcasting:* Able to Cast Phantom Steed

*Proficiencies:* Must be proficient with at least one melee martial weapon

*Special:* Must have been initially trained by a senior Knight Phantom



*Hit die* d8

*Skill Points:*  2 + Int

The Knight Phantoms class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Arcana), Knowledge (Geography), Ride (Dex), Spellcraft (Int), and Spot (Wis)


Level
BAB
Fort
Reflex
Will
Class Features
Spellcasting

1
+1
+2
+0
+2
Armored Mage, Improved Phantom Steed
--

2
+2
+3
+0
+3
--
+1 Level of Existing Spellcasting Class

3
+3
+3
+1
+3
--
+1 Level of Existing Spellcasting Class

4
+4
+4
+1
+4
Aspect of the Phantom
+1 Level of Existing Spellcasting Class

5
+5
+4
+1
+4
--
+1 Level of Existing Spellcasting Class

6
+6
+5
+2
+5
--
+1 Level of Existing Spellcasting Class

7
+7
+5
+2
+5
Countenance of the Phantom
+1 Level of Existing Spellcasting Class

8
+8
+6
+2
+6
--
+1 Level of Existing Spellcasting Class

9
+9
+6
+3
+6
--
+1 Level of Existing Spellcasting Class

10
+10
+7
+3
+7
Aura of the Phantom
--





*Class Features*

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Knight Phantoms do not gain additional weapon or armor proficincies.


*Spellcasting:* At each level except 1st, you gain new spells per day and an increase in caster level (and spells known, if applicable) as if you had also gained a level in an arcane spellcasting class to which you belonged before adding the prestige class level. You do not, however, gain any other benefit a character of that class would have gained. If you had more than one arcane spellcasting class before becoming a knight phantom, you must decide to which class to add each level for the purpose of determining spells per day, caster level, and spells known.

*Improved Phantom Steed (Sp):* If you do not already have it, you gain Mount as a bonus 1st level spell known. However, when you cast Mount, it replicates the Phantom Steed spell as if you were a caster of 5 levels lower than your actual caster level.

Additionally, when a Knight Phantom casts Phantom Steed, the spell gains the following additional effects that depend on caster level:

_16th Level:_ The mount's fly speed maneuverability increases from average to good and the mount gains jet black Scale mail barding. The armor is simply a part of your mount, fitting perfectly, and it has no armor check penalty and has no effect on your mount's speed. The barding provides a +4 bonus to its AC, but the bonus does not apply to touch-attacks._18th Level:_ The mount's fly speed maneuverability increases from good to average and the mount's barding now resembles jet black half plate and provides a +6 bonus to its AC. The AC Bonus now also applies to touch-attacks.

*Armored Mage (Ex):* Your mentor has taught you techniques for simplifying the gestures you use when you cast a spell. You can cast spells from the casting class that your Knight Phantom class is progressing while wearing light armor without incurring the normal arcane spell failure chance. However, like any other arcane spellcaster, you incur a chance of arcane spell failure if you cast a spell with a somatic component while wearing medium or heavy armor, or while using a shield.

*Aspect of the Phantom (Su):* Once you have reached 4th level as a Phantom Knight, you can take on the gray, semi-insubstantial appearance of your favored steed. You hover just above the ground and can ignore swampy ground, difficult terrain, and other impediments that don't extend more than a few inches above the ground. You can even walk across water or other liquids safely. You can activate or deactivate your aspect of the phantom ability as a free action. While Aspect of the Phantom is active, you also gain a +4 Moral bonus to Intimidate checks.

*Countenance of the Phantom (Su):* While Aspect of the Phantom is active, your eyes, gray tendrils of mist now cling to your form. Starting at 7th level, you gain the benefit of a Feather Fall effect while Aspect of the Phantom is active, as well as a constant 20% miss chance from reach weapons and ranged weapons.

Your eyes now glow a baleful red when Aspect of the Phantom is active as well, granting you Darkvision (60 feet) if you do not already have it, or extends your existing Darkvision (by +30 feet) if you already do. 

At the beginning of your turn, each creature within 5 feet of you must succeed on a Will save (DC 10 + your knight phantom level + your Cha modifier) or be shaken for 1 round. This ability does not stack with other fear effects, and it has no effect on a creature that is already shaken. This ability works only while your Aspect of the Phantom is active. You are immune to the fear effect of other Knight Phantoms.

*Aura of the Phantom (Su):* At 10th level, you are able to extend your phantom powers into weapons that you wield. While your Aspect of the Phantom is active any one weapon you are currently wielding turns gray and semi-insubstantial and trails grey tendrils of mist as you do, sheathing it in phantasmal energy. This effect extends to any ammunition fired from the weapon.

On a successful hit, your weapons under this effect deals an additional +1d6 points of additional force damage. If the attack successfully hits a target protected by a force effect, such as a shield spell or bracers of armor, it might dispel the force effect in addition to damaging the target. Make a Greater Dispel check (1d20+10) against the effect (DC 11 + Caster Level). If the check succeeds, the force effect is dispelled (if a spell) or suppressed for 1d4 rounds (if a magic item).

Additionally, incorporeal creatures get no miss chance against your weapon while under this effect and you gain +10 bonus to opposed disarm checks to avoid being disarmed.


*Spoiler: Changelog and Author Notes*
Show


Removed Order of the Knights Arcane requirement to allow for use in any setting & replaced it with initial training by existing Knight Phantom and reduced proficiency in 'all martial weapons' to 'proficiency in at least 1 martial weapon'. You already have to be able to cast 3rd level spells (aka Phantom Steed), and don't gain armor proficiencies.Gave the class good Will Saves. All casters should have decent Will Saves.Changed Phantom Steed to Improved Phantom Steed and added a bonus spell (Mount) and additional spell effects for both to replace the 1-10/day free SLA Phantom Steed. You already have the spell, you don't need it as a consolation SLA.Changed Somatic Prowess to Armored Mage, because it is the same effect and a more recognizable name. Still can't really use it unless you picked up armor proficiencies somewhere though.Removed limited usage of Aspect of the Phantom. Ignoring difficult terrain can be done with items on the cheap, so no reason to shaft them with limited usage. And, you know, the Phantom Steed walks on water anyway, so this is in no way necessary - mostly for convenience/flavor. Tossed in a +4 Intimidate bonus for thematic reasons.Also removed limited usage for Countenance of the Phantom, but changed the Miss Chance to only apply to Ranged and Reach attacks, while limiting the fear effect range from 10' to 5' for balance and granting Darkvision (60') or extend existing Darkvision (+30') if they already have it.Removed the limited Brilliant Energy property from Blade of the Phantom (and renamed it Aura of the Phantom as it was never limited to blades) and replaced it with a Dispelling effect and a flat +1d6 force damage as it is more in line with the theme. Also give it the normal force weapon benefit vs incorporeal creatures, and a +10 to opposed Disarm checks.Removed Caster Progression from 10th level. The class already gives full BAB, and now gets a good Will Save as well. This is to balance out having changed all the mediocre class features to slightly better passive bonuses and keying them of the at-will 'Aspect of the Phantom' feature.

----------

